# Any handgun owners?



## Light Artisan (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking to get my first one this week if my permit to buy shows up by then.

Debating between the Springfield Armory XD 9mm and XDm 9mm right now, the Glock 19 is still in the running as well, but slipping.

Just thought I'd see how much company I have here. Will be doing some training and then getting my carry permit as well. I do a lot of photography in the back woods and like the idea of something other than a 70-200 lens for protection.


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

You can never ever ever go wrong with a glock... beautiful design an reliable. why even ask?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 24, 2011)

That's what I keep hearing/reading... but the XD is right there with it and feels better in my hands.
XD torture test: SPRINGFIELD ARMORY


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a xd tactical in 9mm I have been really happy with it.  I carry a Smith and wesson airwieght 3" barreled .38, and have the Springfield scout in the truck.  Revolvers are easier to conceal and simpler.  But if you did need it with the automatics another 13rd clip is easy to pop right in.  But the guy I took my chl class from is a retired marine and carries the same gun I do, he said the majority of confrontations and battles typically go with a few shots and it is over, or cover has been taken.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 24, 2011)

oh yeah the only thing I do not like about glocks is they are made for right handed people only.  There are a couple models they make that are ambidextrous.  But the XD's have been very friendly in that manner


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

Well yea... go with what you feel comfortable with... I know people who prefer the revolver over semi-auto... I hate revovlers personally that see to be to front heavy... but if your not doing competition shooting go with comfort.... and for home defense I say but a .45 bore on it and knock down any wannabe theives.


----------



## skieur (Jan 24, 2011)

Illegal and unnecessary in Canada.

skieur


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you try out the Smith & Wesson M&P 9?


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 24, 2011)

skieur said:


> Illegal and unnecessary in Canada.
> 
> skieur


Let's not turn this political with your unnecessary opinion.

I owned a Springfield XD .40 cal. I liked it but I bought it for home defense and just couldn't justify the price I paid for it. I then sold it. I just stick to the 12ga if I need anything now.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 24, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Did you try out the Smith & Wesson M&P 9?


 
Looked into it a bit, it's on the list to look at when I go back to the gun shop.

I do also have a Remington 870 with 18" barrel and 00 buck shot ready to go, but really want a handgun too.

Thanks for your input skieur, makes me really glad to live in the USA! :thumbup:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are using this for self protection in the woods. I wouldn't go smaller than a .40.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 24, 2011)

I own an XD9 and it's an ok handgun. Very durable by all means and many swear by it, including many cops who carry it as a back up weapon. Check out the Walter PK-380, sweet and easy to operate. I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have lots of guns.  


I guess my 'go-to' handgun would be my Glock 22...


----------



## MWG (Jan 24, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> If you are using this for self protection in the woods. I wouldn't go smaller than a .40.



Agreed, people don't know how small a 9mm round is. I would start out with a .40 if I had to do it again, my 1st pistol was a Springfield .45 lol. That was such an inaccurate gun until I really got into shooting and started to mod it. Rifled barrel, trigger job, hienie sights, etc.

Anyways back to the topic on hand, don't buy a glock. Get something classy, something thats better balanced, do yourself a favor and buy an h and k.

Heckler & Koch - USA

I own this pistol in a .45 acp. Anyone that's gets to handle mine, wants it. Best pistol I have owned.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone else said go with what feels better in your hands, i'll take it one step further, if you have a range or store that you can try each one do this. Just holding it is a bit different than firing it, and if you can do both you would be better off. I personally have a Glock 23 it's a .40, but I do love the feel of the XD. I really want a taurus judge, but i've bought too much camera gear so it will have to wait.


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Illegal here in the Netherlands. You can only own one if you are shooting for sport at a shooting range. And even then, the rules you need to stick too are very strict.

Would love to try it though one day.


----------



## E-izzle (Jan 24, 2011)

skieur said:


> Illegal and unnecessary in Canada.
> 
> skieur



Who says handguns are illegal in Canada? As long as the barrel meets minimum length requirements, they're classified as restricted. Unless you were referring to carrying, in which case we do have laws for it, it's just impossible to get that permit to carry.



Light Artisan said:


> Looking to get my first one this week if my permit to buy shows up by then.
> 
> Debating between the Springfield Armory XD 9mm and XDm 9mm right now, the Glock 19 is still in the running as well, but slipping.



No experience with the XD, and I'm no good with Glocks. Best to try before you buy...whichever one you shoot better with and that feels better in your hands. They're both reputable manufacturers so it's really a personal preference thing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2011)

Just get a Desert Eagle. You won't ever need to buy ammo, because once someone sees you take it out of your holster, they'll be gone. 

Cheapest gun to maintain for self defense purposes.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, no. I really do want a 1911, though. Someday..


----------



## skieur (Jan 25, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> If you are using this for self protection in the woods. I wouldn't go smaller than a .40.


 
I'm missing something.  Why does anyone need self-protection in the woods?

skieur


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2011)

skieur said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > If you are using this for self protection in the woods. I wouldn't go smaller than a .40.
> ...



Bears and ****?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

skieur said:


> I'm missing something. Why does anyone need self-protection in the woods?
> 
> skieur


 
There's been 2 killings in the last 3 years, not to mention wild animals that roam the area.

Look, if you don't want/need a firearm that's your choice - I have the right and the desire to do so. I'm asking for some input, not an argument here... which is what you seem to be looking for.


----------



## skieur (Jan 25, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > eric-holmes said:
> ...


 
Any bears that I ran into in B.C., I shot with a camera.  I doubt that most handguns would stop a bear anyway.

skieur


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

im more of a glock man...
i had an xdm9 and sold it for the glock 23

they are both fine guns, just depends on what feels better on your hands.
rent one out and see which one you like. I have 2 glocks, about to buy my 3rd one.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Might have to see if I can do that around here, thanks.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

skieur said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



it would... if you shot him in the head.....


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Might have to see if I can do that around here, thanks.




most ranges... (actually all) will require you to go with someone.

They only allow renting if you come in pairs.

I would recommend doing that. Everyone here in cali on the forums does that since once you buy and dont like, that would be a huge hassle in just trying to resell to buy one that you really like.

Good luck. Youll love the hobby.

Im currently sitting on a Glock22 (nightstand handgun), Glock 23 (Daily Carry), Winchester 1300 defender 12GA, Home Defense, AR15 for the outdoor range, and about to purchase another Glock. Either 21 or 26

Man, i should be buying another lens lol


----------



## MWG (Jan 25, 2011)

Im telling you, go hold and/or shoot an h+k. Go test out anything you really like, you will pick the one you like after shooting.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a S&W sigma 9mm.  Apparently, Glock sued (successfully) S&W because the design and features are almost identical.  It was only $349 new and came with 4 17-round mags (and these are all steel, not plastic).  It's a 4-inch barrel and is accurate and less protuding.

I like the XD with the extra back safety mechanism, my S&W (and the Glocks) only have the trigger guard mechanism.


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

I own several Taurus in S&W 40.  Dont go nine, they are for girls


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Jan 25, 2011)

currently i own a taurus 24/7-45. just in case you think about that one, don't. i am looking into the xd45. that was my first choice until the dealer turned my attention to the sale on the taurus. the taurus jams ALL of the time and its even on youtube of the problems. i think it was guns and ammo that did the durability on the xd and they couldn't kill it. ran thousands of rounds through it and still fired like new. i guess same goes for the glock though. 
so personally, to answer your question. i would go with the xd.


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

pwrstrk02 said:


> currently i own a taurus 24/7-45. just in case you think about that one, don't. i am looking into the xd45. that was my first choice until the dealer turned my attention to the sale on the taurus. the taurus jams ALL of the time and its even on youtube of the problems. i think it was guns and ammo that did the durability on the xd and they couldn't kill it. ran thousands of rounds through it and still fired like new. i guess same goes for the glock though.
> so personally, to answer your question. i would go with the xd.



Must be the .45 issue 10,000+ rounds through my 24/7 and pt140 with no issues  curious


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Jan 25, 2011)

i reload my own. I've went with many different variances and still it jams. stock ammo, jams. clean powder, jams. different seating depths, jams. it is a known problem with and by taurus. and i think you are right, it is the 45. some say the slide needs to be smoothed down or it needs to have a greater spring rate in the clip. at any rate, you shouldn't have to "fix" a new gun. customize, yea, but fix, no.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck with your decision....

Like i said before its all preference. A good friend of mine is a XD fanatic. Ive shot it a few times and it wasn't too bad. 
Both guns are reliable.

Here's a pic i just took of my current collection minus the AR (In for a modification) =)







Browning Pump Action 20 GA (Top) - Hunting Shotgun
Winchester 1300 Defender 12 GA (Black Shotgun) - Skeet and Clay Shooting/Home Defense
Glock 23 .40 Cal (Bottom Left) - Daily Carry Hand Gun
Glock 22 .40 Cal (Bottom Middle) - Night Stand Hand Gun
Beretta 92FS 9mm (Bottom Right) - Safe Queen, dont like it but dont want to sell either lol

AR15 (Not pictured)
Glock 26 or 21 (Near Future)

=)


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

pwrstrk02 said:


> i reload my own. I've went with many different variances and still it jams. stock ammo, jams. clean powder, jams. different seating depths, jams. it is a known problem with and by taurus. and i think you are right, it is the 45. some say the slide needs to be smoothed down or it needs to have a greater spring rate in the clip. at any rate, you shouldn't have to "fix" a new gun. customize, yea, but fix, no.



True, I load my own  also a pretty heavy load with HP for self defense.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the polymer-frame, internal hammer pistols, although many are happy with them. I read that XD torture test, and it does sound like a reliable autopistol. I'm more old-school...1911A, Colt Commander, Tanfoglio TZ-75 in .41 Action Express,which is a nice double-action autoloader made by the Desert Eagle maker, but in a smaller, more practical form, and also has a 9mm barrel and recoil spring.

I'm not much of a believer in 9mm as a defense round; it's too small and light for reliable one-round stops on "amped up" subjects. The old Elmer Keith rule of .40 caliber, 1,000 feet per second, 200 grains actually seems to hold quite true,and has over many,many,many decades. If one of those three parameters is *substantially* elevated, one-shot stops go way up,and it's why even hardball 230 gr. .45 ACP or most any .357 Magnum loading is a one-shot deal, and why the majority of the .35/.38/9mm Parabellum loads are so much more requiring of more than one round...

I dunno....depends what you want...there's a lot of allure in these lightweight polymer framed,internal hammer models. What to me is the most critical is the barrel,grip angle and how that naturally points for you. Many autoloaders tend to point way too low. If *bears* are the actually worry...think big-bore revolver, at the minimum. With hot loads and careful bullet choice.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 25, 2011)

What purpose will it serve? Plinking? Home defense? Carry?

I have a lot, I mean a lot of friends with the XD and they LOVE it. I would go .40 myself for a few reasons, it's just a better round.

For a first gun, don't screw around. Get the XD and you'll be happy, guaranteed.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

nothing has been around longer than a glock though.... many torture tests... 
Ive seen tests like a glock shooting after being buried under mud for a whole year to shoot fine then to a full auto 1000 rounds (something like that) without any FTE's.

Same goes for XD.

any gun owner that owns an xd or glock will tell you they are both excellent guns....

try it out and see which you like.

Many like Glock for their simplicity and look.
Xd looks more futuristic, but the sight sits a bit higher from the barrel than other handguns. Some like it some dont.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 25, 2011)

Glocks are fine but not my cup of tea. Some swear by them but I don't like them. 

Something that just occured to me, look for a range nearby that has rentals and try a few different suggested guns. Buy the one that feels right. A handgun must fit you. One might be right for me but not for you.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

XD felt a lot better in my hands than the Glock, and I was all set to get a Glock too.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 25, 2011)

try shooting them. I swear you will know when you fire one that fits well. The XD is probably the most popular handgun in the country.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> XD felt a lot better in my hands than the Glock, and I was all set to get a Glock too.



then XD is the one for you!

Both XD and Glocks are great. Some like XD better, some like Glock's better.
I had both, I liked Glock since they fit me better. XD's were ok, but that beaver tail just didn't fit me well. I used to own a 1911 and it felt weird on the XD.

But thats only me since I had a 1911 before, but i dont think you'll be able to tell.

If XD felt better on your hands, go with XD.

Its a Nikon vs. Canon battle. They are both fine, it all comes to what you like and feels better in your hands battle.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Photo95 said:


> Its a Nikon vs. Canon battle. They are both fine, it all comes to what you like and feels better in your hands battle.


 
Now that I can relate to!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Photo95 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a Nikon vs. Canon battle. They are both fine, it all comes to what you like and feels better in your hands battle.
> ...



lol.....

Just make sure when you make a decision, shooting with the new toy is different than shooting with your current toy lol


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Photo95 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a Nikon vs. Canon battle. They are both fine, it all comes to what you like and feels better in your hands battle.
> ...



and the Taurus must be like Sony   :lmao:


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Found a great deal on an XD(M), hoping it goes through!


----------



## SWFLA1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've owned 4 Glocks and got rid of them.  They were good, just not great.  My current handgun inventory favorites are my SA XD 9, and a GREAT pocket pistol - Kahr PM 9.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## bruce282 (Jan 25, 2011)

A Glock 19 with +P 124gr jhp is my daily carry gun. I love it, and hope I never have to use it.

If I was going to carry something in the MN woods to protect myself from both 2 and 4 legged varmints it would be either a 357 or a 44 magnum revolver. A 9/40 would only make a bear really mad.

Bruce


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

It's all about placement


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> If *bears* are the actually worry...think big-bore revolver, at the minimum. With hot loads and careful bullet choice.


 


bruce282 said:


> A Glock 19 with +P 124gr jhp is my daily carry gun. I love it, and hope I never have to use it.
> 
> If I was going to carry something in the MN woods to protect myself from both 2 and 4 legged varmints it would be either a 357 or a 44 magnum revolver. A 9/40 would only make a bear really mad.


 
My daily carry is a Glock 17, but if you're worried about large predators like black bear, a 9mm/.40/.45 Auto ain't gonna do nothin' but piss it off. 

This would be my_ minimum_ in bear country (sorry, not the greatest pic.... pulled from my insurance file). 










erose86 said:


> because I won't let him buy any more friggin' guns unless he sells one


 
Yeah...... I think not. I'd really like to see my wife even try _that_ one.


----------



## BClaf (Jan 25, 2011)

I have some guns, springfield xD40, Remington 7400 (.30 06), Remington 77 (.22), and Mossberg 500.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice assortment!

I've got a Remington 870 12ga and Ruger 10/22, love 'em both.


----------



## rokclmb (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there a reason you want a 9mm?  The next gun on my wish list is a XDm .45 or the XDm .40 compact, because I don't think I will be able to afford my 10mm for quite a while.


----------



## skieur (Jan 25, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal and unnecessary in Canada.
> ...


 
Not political at all. I will keep it super simple.  I don't understand logically,  why a gun is needed for home defense or protection in the woods.  Is the U.S. that dangerous where you live?  Are you that fit and well-trained that you could even attempt home defense?  Unless you are involved in drugs and/or gangs, the need for home defense is about as necessary as the need for protection from lightening.  Perhaps you should come to Canada.
The only aggressive wild life that I have encountered has been in the jungles down south, NOT in the woods of Canada.

Now, perhaps that is an excuse for wanting a gun, rather than needing one. The "macho" ...my gun is bigger than yours, I suppose appeals to some?  Sure, americans have the right to carry a gun, but as a Canadian, I am still mystified as to why they bother to do so.

Nobody has explained it to me, in any LOGICAL manner, yet. (I am looking for a reasonable explanation, by the way, the OP seemed to be looking for an argument).

skieur


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 25, 2011)

Erose, just tell him you gotta get another piece of camera gear after he gets another gun.  Just like camera gear ya cant have enough!!  I gotta tell my wife that about my horse gear all the time!  

One of the reasons I carry is the feral hogs in our area.  I live in a very good area, we do not "need" to carry but do.  We are armed to protect our family and property, I will neutralize a threat if need be to protect my self and family.  There are plenty of mean critters in the woods in Canada.  There are also criminals that will do as they please up there also.  Those that chose not arm themselves are targets and that is your choice.  I used to live in an area where there was plenty of migrant traffic, which mixed in with the migrants that would not hurt anything (except leave there F'n trash everywhere) there are the drug traffickers, and people traffickers that are armed and dangerous.  You kept your stuff locked up and a gun within reach there.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

skieur said:


> Nobody has explained it to me, in any LOGICAL manner, yet.


 
... and nobody has to. 

Skieur, please stop making this a debate thread already. We get it, move on or start a debate thread. I'm enjoying the discussion here with one exception, you. 

Me looking for an argument? Please. This isn't about giving YOU reasons and justifications, it's about me finding some common interest with other members.

Heck, I'll make it easy for you: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...kieurs-why-do-americans-have-guns-thread.html

Anyway...

Now I'm torn again... XD vs XDm, seems the XD is tried and true these days and some people like it more than the XDm but the XDm I can get for less money with the latest features.

Bah, this is almost worse than buying camera gear!


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 25, 2011)

erose86 said:


> I told him the next gun we buy is going to be one for *me*... but my spending priority is in camera gear right now, so that hasn't happened yet. :lmao:



My wife has the same revolver I have but hers is pink!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

I've seen one with a pink back strap, but not all pink!


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 25, 2011)

The frame is pink teflon, the barrel and cylinder are natural matte finish and black houge grip on it.


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 25, 2011)

bruce282 said:


> A Glock 19 with +P 124gr jhp is my daily carry gun. I love it, and hope I never have to use it.
> 
> If I was going to carry something in the MN woods to protect myself from both 2 and 4 legged varmints it would be either a 357 or a 44 magnum revolver. A 9/40 would only make a bear really mad.
> 
> Bruce





Light Artisan said:


> It's all about placement



Easy to say shot placement sitting in front of a computer.  Not so easy to do when you have a 350# black bear (or 1300# Moose) rushing you in the woods.  Been there, done that on both counts while living in northern Maine... not a whole lot of fun or enjoyment.  Also take a good look at the top of a bears skull, thick and sloped; with a 9mm you about need to wait until you can stick the muzzle in the bears ear to do much good.  If it really is going to be used as protection from a bear, you need a heavy magnum round.  A .357 is minimum, .44 mag is sweet but heavy recoil, the .41 mag hits a very nice middle ground with almost the energy of the .44 but a recoil not much more than a .357.

I have a couple .357's, a .44mag, .22mag, and a .380 for handguns.  Most are Ruger's.  I got rid of my 9's (except for the .380 which is just too fun to get rid of), my 40's, and the rest of my pistols.  I just like revolvers and their simplicity and how they feel in my hand.  Traded my .41 Mag years ago for a deer rifle and still miss it, kind of wish I would have traded the .44  instead,

For bear country I carry my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44Mag loaded with handloads that push a Hornady XTP 300 grain bullet out the muzzle at 1250 fps.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 25, 2011)

SJGordon said:


> For bear country I carry my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44Mag loaded with handloads that push a Hornady XTP 300 grain bullet out the muzzle at 1250 fps.


One of my favorite guns.  




.44 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Not too worried about bears here, wasn't my response - someone elses.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 25, 2011)

erose86 said:


> I told him the next gun we buy is going to be one for *me*...


 
:thumbup: Excellent (Actually, a few of those in the safe _are_ my wife's, so she understands. )





O|||||||O said:


> SJGordon said:
> 
> 
> > For bear country I carry my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44Mag loaded with handloads that push a Hornady XTP 300 grain bullet out the muzzle at 1250 fps.
> ...


 
TASTY.... Is that a Bisley Hunter ?? That one's next on my to-do list.

I've got a 7 1/2" Blackhawk in 45LC, and that's an awesome shooter. What kind of scope you got on that?


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 25, 2011)

SJGordon said:


> Traded my .41 Mag years ago for a deer rifle and still miss it, kind of wish I would have traded the .44 instead,


 
Dumbass....

.41 Mag is an awesome cartridge, especially when hand-loaded.  It is pretty much a cult following, though....  been going to gun shows for better than 25 years, and I've yet to see a .41 walking around.  Those that have them tend to hang on to them.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Phranquey said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > I told him the next gun we buy is going to be one for *me*...
> ...


7 1/2" Super Blackhawk Hunter (.44 Mag) with Leupold FX-II.

The scope is supposed to be 2x, but it looks more like 1x to me - which is fine by me.  Any magnification there is barely noticeable.

.44 Magnum is also my favorite caliber to reload (don't know why, lol), so I have more ammo than I know what to do with.


One thing I have always wanted, but still don't have is a .44 lever gun.  That'll be the next one.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 26, 2011)

Well the deal is done!

Got a great deal on an XD(M) 9mm today, should be at my FFL Friday.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 26, 2011)

Phranquey said:


> Dumbass....
> 
> .41 Mag is an awesome cartridge, especially when hand-loaded.  It is pretty much a cult following, though....  been going to gun shows for better than 25 years, and I've yet to see a .41 walking around.  Those that have them tend to hang on to them.



Yes, yes I am   Been telling myself that for years now.

When I find another one, I'm going to snatch it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 26, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> One thing I have always wanted, but still don't have is a .44 lever gun.  That'll be the next one.


My Brother has the Super Redhawk in .44 Mag as well as the Ruger 44 carbine.  Sweet combination.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've sold _a lot_ of my guns...  I regret selling every one of them.

**** happens, some emergency comes up, need some quick cash ... selling a gun has always been the quickest way to come up with some extra money...  Never again.  

I had an Uzi a few years ago that I had to sell...  I REALLY regret that.  That was a bad-ass gun.  Way too heavy for a 9mm, and not practical in any way - but you can't deny that it kicks ass!  :lmao:


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 27, 2011)

SJGordon said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I have always wanted, but still don't have is a .44 lever gun. That'll be the next one.
> ...


 
Got a Blackhawk & Rossi lever in .45LC, and that is a fun combo.  I'd like to get a Vaquero to go with those....



O|||||||O said:


> I've sold _a lot_ of my guns... I regret selling every one of them.


 
Won't ever sell one unless it's an absolute last resort, for that very reason....  The only guns I've ever sold were ones I didn't like.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2011)

The thing is, every time I sold one - I thought it _was_ the absolute last resort!  

Now, I don't care what the emergency is - it'll have to wait.

Every time I sold one, I told myself that I would replace it soon - I never did.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> The thing is, every time I sold one - I thought it _was_ the absolute last resort!
> 
> Now, I don't care what the emergency is - it'll have to wait.
> 
> Every time I sold one, I told myself that I would replace it soon - I never did.


F all you gun owners..........:thumbup::hug::


----------



## usayit (Jan 27, 2011)

So I just started to look up NJ for gun ownership.. and ran into this

"Federal law 18 USC 926A entitles a person to transport a firearm; however, people have been arrested for having an unregistered handgun when flying out of NJ airports. In 2005, Gregg C. Revell was traveling through Newark Airport, but because of a missed flight, he was given his luggage, which included a properly checked firearm, and he was forced to spend the night in New Jersey. When he returned to the airport the following day and checked his handgun, he was arrested for illegal possession. Mr. Revell lost his lawsuit after The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit held in Gregg C. Revell v. Port Authority of New York and New Jersey,[222] held that "Section 926A does not apply to Revell because his firearm and ammunition were readily accessible to him during his stay in New Jersey." This opinion will apply to NJ airports. If you miss a flight or for any other reason your flight is interrupted and the airline tries to return you luggage that includes a checked firearm, you cannot take possession of the firearm if you are taking a later flight."

Damn.. that would suck..  :-/


----------

